# 5G cellular network and our Model 3



## stlgrym3 (Nov 4, 2018)

with 5G approaching, do our Model 3s need additional hardware to get on the new network?


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> with 5G approaching, do our Model 3s need additional hardware to get on the new network?


Good question, I'm not even sure what LTE we currently have, I assumed 4G. Perhaps 5G will render having WiFi on the car obsolete if 5G is fast enough for a Maps update.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

5G isn't even in a cellphone yet so it'll be a long while. Ontop of that they're just starting to roll the infrastructure out.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Jay79 said:


> Perhaps 5G will render having WiFi on the car obsolete


I hope not. Cell coverage is already crappy where I live, so WiFi is a must for reliable network connectivity.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

stlgrym3 said:


> with 5G approaching, do our Model 3s need additional hardware to get on the new network?


To be blunt, the car does NOT have 5G hardware. Neither does the latest iPhone.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

So, the answer is yes, but I doubt that it will ever happen. 4G is going to be around for a long time. Heck, I don't think that the original analog is quite dead yet.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Only thing that may happen is the car MAY need a hardware update in 10 years. I remember a Bjorn video where he discussed some early Model S needing a $500~ hardware upgrade to remain connected as they used 2G I believe. Look at things now, I still connect to 3G pretty often.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey, Nissan just updated the Leafs from 2G to 3G two years ago!  
But I'd rather rub bear spray in my eyes than give Nissan $200 for an outdated-before-installed "upgrade".

(sorry, I'm still bitter about that purchase)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

BigBri said:


> I remember a Bjorn video where he discussed some early Model S needing a $500~ hardware upgrade to remain connected as they used 2G I believe.


Norway was shutting down 3G.


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes... You will need a new modem.

I spent $500 (so I guess prices went up) to go to LTE on our 2013 Model S... (and our Roadster didn't have Telematics without a third party effort (from TMC)) and now that can go to LTE.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

With any good luck our wifi standards don't really change as often and seem to be backward compatible much longer (have they ever sunset any of the wifi protocols?) and at least the car would still connect from home. Of course without cellular there is no streaming and other things, but hopeful that wifi would keep the car kicking for the most part.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> To be blunt, the car does NOT have 5G hardware. Neither does the latest iPhone.


During the transition from 3G to 4G, iPhones were the last high end phones to get 4G. And once they got it, they had sub-par performance compared to any flagship Android (due to their use of inferior Intel modems). Some versions had Qualcomm modems which Apple crippled to insure they didn't perform any better than the Intel equipped models. You will notice the difference even at low data rates wherever reception is weak. And you will have larger areas of "No service".


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> During the transition from 3G to 4G, iPhones were the last high end phones to get 4G. And once they got it, they had sub-par performance compared to any flagship Android (due to their use of inferior Intel modems). Some versions had Qualcomm modems which Apple crippled to insure they didn't perform any better than the Intel equipped models. You will notice the difference even at low data rates wherever reception is weak. And you will have larger areas of "No service".


Agreed but what does that have to do with this discussion? I'll rephrase things. How many Android phones are 5G capable? My point is that the hardware is very new. I wouldn't expect it to be in a car for another year. Certainly I have zero expectation that it is in my new Model 3.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SR22pilot said:


> Agreed but what does that have to do with this discussion? I'll rephrase things. How many Android phones are 5G capable? My point is that the hardware is very new. I wouldn't expect it to be in a car for another year. Certainly I have zero expectation that it is in my new Model 3.


No Android phones will be 5G capable until June. iPhones are not expected to be 5G capable until the following year. Cars will be even further behind.


----------



## SR22pilot (Aug 16, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> No Android phones will be 5G capable until June. iPhones are not expected to be 5G capable until the following year. Cars will be even further behind.


That was really my point. The original question as whether the car has 5G now. Someone said yes. I said NO. Furthermore, the hardware isn't capable of 5G. It would require a 5G hardware upgrade.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> During the transition from 3G to 4G, iPhones were the last high end phones to get 4G. And once they got it, they had sub-par performance compared to any flagship Android (due to their use of inferior Intel modems). Some versions had Qualcomm modems which Apple crippled to insure they didn't perform any better than the Intel equipped models. You will notice the difference even at low data rates wherever reception is weak. And you will have larger areas of "No service".


Apple had 4G since the iPhone 5. They didn't start using Intel modems until the iPhone 7.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Diamond.g said:


> Apple had 4G since the iPhone 5. They didn't start using Intel modems until the iPhone 7.


True, Apple was more than 2 years behind Verizon/Android with 4G handsets. And they were inferior in radio performance. The bottleneck might not have been the modem, the integration is pretty complex.


----------



## Diamond.g (Jun 26, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> True, Apple was more than 2 years behind Verizon/Android with 4G handsets. And they were inferior in radio performance. The bottleneck might not have been the modem, the integration is pretty complex.


IIRC antenna placement has been their problem until they started using glass backed devices again. Which isn't immediately obvious due to the modem gimping in said glass backed devices.

I would expect 5G in the cars in 2 to 3 years at the earliest. The providers are rolling it out slowly to major markets, and our spat with huawei isn't helping speed the equipment rollout.


----------

